

EU has secret plan for police to 'remote stop' cars - simon_vetter
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/eu/10605328/EU-has-secret-plan-for-police-to-remote-stop-cars.html

======
atlantic
It's fairly obvious that anyone intending to drive a getaway vehicle would
disable this device first; which makes one wonder what the real intentions of
the authorities are in this matter.

------
mrlyc
What makes them think that only the police will be able to stop vehicles?

